# Do aloe plants like sun or shade?



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Someone gave me a potted aloe. I put it out on the patio to get some sun and it is looking very sad. Didn't get rained on so its not overwatering.
Do aloes prefer shade?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine is on my window sill where it is shaded...it has lots of babies too!!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Our happiest ones are growing under a bench in the greenhouse, along the south edge. When I put them where they get more sun, they get kinda reddish brown looking and don't grow much.

I would imagine that they could become acclimated to more sun as I have seen them growing that way, but mine are happiest with a little shade.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I have grown them outside in the summer in Maine.

Whenever I moved or rotated an aloe plant, inside or out, it seemed to be very sluggish for 1-2 or more weeks. Finally decided that plant likes to be left in one spot.

Might need some acclimation to the sun/wind of outside.


----------



## farmerbrian (Aug 29, 2009)

I read somewhere that that Aloe is drought tolerant.....we proved that this winter by placing our overgrown indoor aloe plant near a window about 3 ft from the woodstove, baked it all winter long, watered it about once a month....and it looks great!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Aloes naturally grow in full sun. If that plant has been inside all winter, it needs to be introduced to the sun slowly just like tender seedlings. If not, they will sunburn.

Martin


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We had tons of them growing in Florida. During the summer, the ones in full sun would get reddish and the leaves wouldn't be as succulent, but they would shoot up a flower stalk about 2' high with a red flower. In partial shade or in the winter months, the leaves would get greener and more sap filled. If you have a Publix, they have big aloe leaves for sale in the produce section.

Other than freezing, they are a tolerant plant.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

As Paquebot said you have to let it get used to the sun gradually. I put one out one year on the North side of the house that doesn't even get direct sun and it got very pale and died.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Funnily enough, they sunburn easily! They will recover but its nicer to harden them off slowly. Put mine out in the garden weeks ago and its only just starting to go green again.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Harry Chickpea said:


> We had tons of them growing in Florida. During the summer, the ones in full sun would get reddish and the leaves wouldn't be as succulent, but they would shoot up a flower stalk about 2' high with a red flower. In partial shade or in the winter months, the leaves would get greener and more sap filled. If you have a Publix, they have big aloe leaves for sale in the produce section.
> 
> Other than freezing, they are a tolerant plant.


I put mine in the sun last year,have a big pot of them and by doggies they bloomed the first time ever !! the blooms was small but a pretty reddish color on a stalk thingie..Thanks for telling that they bloom like that as i did not know...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

They are grown by the hundreds of acres down in south Texas. So I think it depends what they are use to. I had one that did better getting morning sun and afternoon shade.


----------

